# Barra do Ribeiro (RS) - A beleza simples na Lagoa dos Patos



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

A Costa Doce reúne a beleza arquitetônica da imigração ibérica em uma região tocada pela imensidão das águas lagunares e pela costa oceânica, destino de Sol e Praia consagrado por gaúchos, uruguaios e argentinos. Com o Pampa, foi cenário da Revolução Farroupilha - o mais longo conflito armado do Brasil, que durou 10 anos. Descendentes dos imigrantes germânicos diversificam a oferta com os roteiros coloniais e o Caminho Pomerano, em paisagens de rara beleza e forte identidade cultural. A arquitetura e as praias doces e salgadas são o tesouro da Costa Doce. 

Começando com fotos de *Barra do Ribeiro*. De 12 mil hab. (somente metade na área urbana), a 56 km da capital. Localizada às margens do Lago Guaíba, Barra do Ribeiro é uma cidade onde as atrações típicas da cultura gaúcha convivem lado a lado com os esportes náuticos e com um ecossistema único, característico de uma das maiores bacias hidrográficas do país.
Mais tarde pretendo inserir Camaquã, Tapes, São Lourenço do Sul e Sertão Santana!

1 - Área muito bem revitalizada








2








3








4 - 








5 -








6 - 








7 - Fábriga de gaiteiros - Do Borghetinho








8 - Na mesma região. Há uma pousada aqui








9 - 








10 -


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

11 - Um pouco da região central (que fica a algumas quadras somente)








12 - 








13 - 








14 - 








15 - 








16 -


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Bem típica dessa região, em algumas fotos passa a impressão que a cidade está abandonada hehe


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Nas tuas mãos todos os lugares ficam bonitos !


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Rekarte said:


> Bem típica dessa região, em algumas fotos passa a impressão que a cidade está abandonada hehe



Gente na rua é outra história. As fotos mostram cidadezinha bem arrumadinha.


----------



## GRGM (Apr 15, 2004)

Muito legal! A mera existência de locais públicos bem cuidados, como da foto 3, aproveitando a natureza, já torna a cidade muito interessante para os nossos padrões! Mas gostei de todo o resto, bucólica e com identidade. Ótima descoberta


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito interessante, nao sabia dessa parte revitalizada da orla da Lagoa dos Patos.


----------



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

Parabéns excelente Thread, fotos muito "bacanas" que retratam bem a cidade. Barra do Ribeiro é um charme de cidade muito encantadora. Para quem acha que é "abandonada" a cidade tem diversificada base econômica com o recente cultivo e industrialização de azeite de oliva, soja também tem obtido um grande crescimento na área plantada. Se me permite, só uma correção, com relação ao titulo. Foi dito na descrição e acaba gerando uma inconsistência porque Barra do Ribeiro mesmo fazendo parte da região da costa Doce, mas é banhada pelo Guaíba e não pela Lagos dos Patos.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Puxa, Barra do Ribeiro me traz boas lembranças, não é longe de Porto Alegre e costumava ir lá quando era pequeno.

Gostei muito de saber que a cidade está se desenvolvendo e revitalizando suas áreas públicas. Você sabe exatamente o que é aquela área revitalizada, Edu?

Enfim, ótimas as fotos, obrigado por mostrar mais esta pérola do Guaíba, ou da Lagoa dos Patos.


----------



## Sorvete na Testa (Feb 12, 2012)

Uma coisa que seria interessante de se pensar é em turismo náutico na Lagoa dos Patos. Imagina poderes desfrutar das cidades da Lagoa num barco com todo conforto.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Charmosinha a cidade, limpa, pacata e excelente iniciativa a de usar para fins de lazer e cultura essa área junto ao Guaíba.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Fofurinha.


----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

Puro bucolismo com esse ar de final da tarde! Sonho em sair da loucura em morar em um lugar assim. Que a evolução do home offiice me permita!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

O ar que as fotos passam, sensacional.


----------

